

IOS products are a local optimum - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/11178105951/ios-products-are-a-local-optimum

======
jond3k
Weather forecasts are a more optimal way of knowing the future than looking at
the sky. These incremental improvements might not mean much by themselves, but
in aggregate, they've meant the human race has come very far.

~~~
chriseidhof
Weather forecasts are great, and a huge improvement. But another weather
forecast reading app isn't such a big improvement, unless they're easier, more
beautiful or have better forecasts. I think the first two points are pretty
much covered (there is always room for improvement, but still). My point is
that we should aim to improve on the third point.

------
haarts
Zacks rant was mainly targeted at the horror of software development. In that
respect iOS with Xcode and Objective-C are a step back.

~~~
chriseidhof
I'm not sure about that. I think it's about a lot more than just that =).

